# Vapers Be Like



## Gizmo (13/10/13)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/10/13)

and our best new flavour is jizz! Bwahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (13/10/13)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (13/10/13)

I want that vape power!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

